# Twisted custom atv's 6" rzr pic's



## twisted1

*HERE IS A COUPLE OF PIC'S OF RZR'S WE HAVE DONE FOR CLIENTS AND MY RZR'S *
*GIVE US A CALL WE CAN BUILD SOMETHING CRAZY FOR YOU....*
*WE SELL ALL MAKE AND MODEL ATV AND UTV'S (NEW OR USED)*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

man that is some sick azz rzr's. love the work yall do.


----------



## bruterider27

Yeah same here thos are sick


----------



## twisted1

*thx...*
*we just try to do things a little different here in the DIRTY SOUTH :nutkick:*


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!! Again, SICK SICK SICK :rockn:


----------



## rockettsntexas

Just wondering,where are y'all located at?


----------



## Polaris425

rockettsntexas said:


> Just wondering,where are y'all located at?


----------



## Eight

They all look great. Is that a long travel kit on the second one?


----------



## WAY BAD

Love the Crushed Nators on that last one!! Insane!!


----------



## Polaris425

I want the first one!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

All are very nice bikes!!


----------



## twisted1

*we can build atv's the same way , what ever custom stuff you want.*

*WE ARE NOW LOCATED AT *
*2415 FM 2920 *
*SPRING ,TX 77388*
*WEBSITE IS tcatvs.com*
*phone is 281-516-7800*


----------



## Made-In-TX

Bad azz stuff as always bro! Love the dash system on the middle one. I have a buddy that may be interested in something like. What's that layout run?


----------



## twisted1

*the molded dash will run $ 600.00 not including the speakers*


----------



## Made-In-TX

Very nice and definitely not a bad price in my opinion! I'll let him know and try and do a little sellin for ya LOL :rockn:


----------



## mudengineer

dude I need that lift.


----------

